# More Musings about Beekeeping with Africanized Bees



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

My first experience with beekeeping was through Africanized bees. This is the only bee available in Honduras so I learned how to deal with their defensive behavior and take advantage of them for honey production. A lot of trial and error has been involved over the last 24 years to determine what I could or could not do.



Beekeepers in other countries with the Africanized bees probably have different experiences. Everyone has different resources available to them and different manners of managing hives. Some countries have a more developed beekeeping industry than others. Everyone also has their own personal situation that determines what they can or cannot do with their hives. 

So this post is my reality of working with Africanized bees. This is what I do and why I do it. The information here is based on my own personal experiences. 

Read this complete post on my blog, “Musings on Beekeeping”
http://musingsonbeekeeping.blogspot.com/2015/07/more-musings-about-beekeeping-with.html

----------
Tom


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Very interesting Tomas, thanks for taking the time to share your experiences! I'll look forward to your future blogging.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I really enjoyed your blog Tomas. Thanks for sharing.


----------

